# Snow Stencils



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Chris had mentioned to me on the phone the other day someone here had a stencil for the sillosock snows....anyone?

Thanks!

JG


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I don't know about for silosocks, but windsocks brobones has a stencil for those.


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Same principle, no?

JG


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I've got three steel stencils and a less rigid material one (? dpn't know what it is made out of). If you are interested in one or more let me know, I would be willing to part with these. Make me an offer.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Make you an offer????

It isn't all about you, Dan. The few bucks you would get for those stencils won't even put air in the tires of that new trailer of yours!! :lol:


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I recently bought one of Brobones' stencils for Blues. VERY impressed with the way it turned out. The nice thing was that he makes them out of a durable plastic that is indestructible yet easy to clean. I just waited for all of the paint to dry and with a putty knife it came off like it was nothing. He sells them for only $50 Canadian so it was definitely worth getting it, not to mention it kicks the crap out of my previous wooden stencils. I am pretty sure he also makes a Snow Adult/Juvie stencil too.

Here is what I was able to make with it...

[siteimg]2028[/siteimg]
[siteimg]2029[/siteimg]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Squeeker, he was asking for a SNOW STENCIL. There aren't any blue geese in California.

You could take any heavy material and cut a couple slots for the black snow goose wingtips. Nothing too much for snow geese.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes, I know he was looking for a snow goose stencil. I have been liking the look of some of my newest windsocks because I have been taking his Blue stencil, putting it on a WHITE windsock body and spraying black to get the outline. I have been using it for both Blue and Snows, just a different colour.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

Squeeker I was looking at you stakes on your socks... do you by chance live in Iowa


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I have made stencils for sillosock and windsock snows out of lanolium flooring and tub suround. The lanolium is easier to cut and make pretty nice stencils, not to mension they are cheap. Just take a little time to cut them out and you are ready to go. I have painted a lot of decoys with these cheap stencils and they look as good as long as you take the time to cut them out nice.


----------

